# Headset DOH



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2008)

I went on a fairly muddy ride today.  I cleaned of all the mud from my drive train so that it would actually function next time I use it.  While I was at it I rinsed the big stuff from the rest of the bike.  When I was done I heard a distinct dirty, grinding sound coming from my headset.   I took it all apart to clean it out to prevent any damage (thankfully all the dirt was between the steerer tube and the head tube, NOT in the bearings) and realized that I don't have any grease to put it back together with... :smash:  

Now it occurs to me as I'm sitting here that I could have used the automotive wheel bearing grease I have in the garage.  Oh well, that's project for tomorrow now.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Now it occurs to me as I'm sitting here that I could have used the automotive wheel bearing grease I have in the garage.  Oh well, that's project for tomorrow now.



I would give a bike shop a call and ask, but I don't think I would. Stop by your LBS and pick up some Park Tool grease, or Phil Wood grease if they have it.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I would give a bike shop a call and ask, but I don't think I would. Stop by your LBS and pick up some Park Tool grease, or Phil Wood grease if they have it.



I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that wheel bearing grease was just as good, but I'll probably go to the shop tomorrow and pick up the right stuff.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

I just finished cleaning the bike. i think something is wrong with my rear der.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 16, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I just finished cleaning the bike. i think something is wrong with my rear der.



:-o

steve


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 16, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I just finished cleaning the bike. i think something is wrong with my rear der.



R U getting mystery shifts?  I always seem to break off a tooth or two on the lower sprocket.  They dont break all the way off just chip.  8 dollar fix.

I replaced my brake pads.  What a mistake.  When I was walking the bike up some of the hills my back tire was skidding.  My front end sounded like monkey with its tail shut in the cage.  
What a PITA.  Have to work on it tonight


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2008)

I went out today and got the right grease, Park something or other.  Everything went back together just fine.  There's still a slight gritty noise, I guess I didn't get it as clean as I could have.  Oh well it's better than it was, it'll have to do for now.



MR. evil said:


> I just finished cleaning the bike. i think something is wrong with my rear der.



What's the problem?  Did you notice any issues during the ride on Sunday?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What's the problem?  Did you notice any issues during the ride on Sunday?



Not sure if there even is a problem. It shifts fine, but just looks out of wack.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Not sure if there even is a problem. It shifts fine, but just looks out of wack.



Like the cage looks twisted or something?  If it shifts fine I know that wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

Just relubed up my chain and adjusted my rear der. I hosed it down, but I've got major gritty noises in the drive train. Probably should do a full bath. Nepaug is a sandy mofo of a place to ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I better take a closer look at my bike tonight and take a test ride before the next ride with everyone finding problems.


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

Regarding the OP, Brian, just go to Walmart and get a tub of white lithium grease.  White lithium is what most shops use as a generic grease for most anything on a bike that needs grease.  The Park stuff is fine too, but not worth the expense.  Automotive wheel bearing grease would work fine in the headset too, since it isn't a high speed/high wear bearing like say a wheel or bottom bracket bearing.


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Not sure if there even is a problem. It shifts fine, but just looks out of wack.



Tim, I'll let you in on a little trade secret I picked up here on the engineering side of things:

If it ain't broke, don't break it.

As an architect, I wouldn't expect you to be familiar with this axiom, but trust me, it is apt.


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

I've got some good general advice for everyone frustrated with grit in their drivetrain, brakes and other moving parts-

Pick up a small, jewler's type ultrasonic bath.  They range in price from $30 to $80, but most you can fit your entire chain in, or your front or rear derailleur, or bearing parts, etc.  It works better than any brushing/scrubbing/degreasing I've ever tried before.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> I've got some good general advice for everyone frustrated with grit in their drivetrain, brakes and other moving parts-
> 
> Pick up a small, jewler's type ultrasonic bath.  They range in price from $30 to $80, but most you can fit your entire chain in, or your front or rear derailleur, or bearing parts, etc.  It works better than any brushing/scrubbing/degreasing I've ever tried before.



That's a good idea.  We have an ultrasonic cleaner here in the lab.  I'll have to give it shot.  Next time I take my headset apart I'll bring the bearings in here to clean.


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys are bold using a hose on your bikes.  I tend to keep water away when I'm not riding through it.  When I clean my mtn bike, (which isn't often) I'll use a damp cloth and do everything by hand.  I'm no expert but have read mixed things about using hoses....I, for one, will keep pressurized water away from the bike at all costs.  I'm a less is more type of guy when it comes to tuning bikes.  (mostly because whenever I try to do anything to the derailleurs, I tend to detune them as opposed to tune them).  

I keep my road rig shiny...but its easier to do that with a road machine than a mtn.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2008)

marcski said:


> You guys are bold using a hose on your bikes.  I tend to keep water away when I'm not riding through it.  When I clean my mtn bike, (which isn't often) I'll use a damp cloth and do everything by hand.  I'm no expert but have read mixed things about using hoses....I, for one, will keep pressurized water away from the bike at all costs.  I'm a less is more type of guy when it comes to tuning bikes.  (mostly because whenever I try to do anything to the derailleurs, I tend to detune them as opposed to tune them).
> 
> I keep my road rig shiny...but its easier to do that with a road machine than a mtn.



Whenever I use a hose on my bike (rarely) I never use any pressure.  I just let the open hose run over the bike to wash away the big chunks.  It doesn't get the bike very clean, but it makes the hand cleaning part go faster.  I figure it's not much different than riding in the rain.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Whenever I use a hose on my bike (rarely) I never use any pressure.  I just let the open hose run over the bike to wash away the big chunks.  It doesn't get the bike very clean, but it makes the hand cleaning part go faster.  I figure it's not much different than riding in the rain.



I don't use any pressure when I hose off the bike. and I also try to stay away from the drive train. I will clean that by hand.


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

I use lots of pressure, particularly on my drive train, after I spray on and scrub with a degreaser, usually Simple Green.

I just don't blow the grease out of any bearings or anything.

I lube my derailleur pivots after with some spray silicone and white lightening the chain.  Little spray silicone on the pedals and I'm set to go.

Maybe that's bold but I don't have any excessive wear problems on any of my parts.  My last mtn bike still has the original XT rear derailleur I put on when I bought it in '99, and it still shifts fine.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't imagine that the pressure created by a garden hose nozzle is going to cause any problems rinsing off a mountain bike. I wouldn't use a pressure washer though. I rinse off the bike after a ride thoroughly and let it drip dry. Then it goes into the basement.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a question.  How do you get stuff in your headset?  My bike is a 00 hollowpoint.  It get used about 20 times a summer and I have never had any problems like that.  

I dont tinker with it unless I have to.  The only think I have replaced is break pads. Twice.  

As far as washing it unless it grinding I leave it alone.   I clean the chain when necessary but that isnot often.     Seems the more lube you put on the chain the quicker it accumulated grit.  Mostly I run it dry


----------



## marcski (Jun 18, 2008)

I tend to just keep the moving pivots clean.  Damp cloths...I'll make thin strips and "floss" tight areas.  Less is more approach.  I do keep the drivetrain clean and well-lubed.  I've never had any real problems with maintenance of parts....other than just demolishing them from riding.


----------

